

SurveyMonkey Acquires Wufoo (YC W06) - unfoldedorigami
http://wufoo.com/2011/04/25/wufoo-surveymonkey-acquisition/

======
nabraham
I'm curious what they do in revenue and it's not listed anywhere. Here's a
first stab:

Surveymonkey did $45m in 2009 revenue with 20m monthly uniques which is $2.25
yearly for 1 monthly visitor. Wufoo does about 1.5m in monthly uniques which
is about $3.5m/yearly revenue.

On revenue comps, if we assume 5x-10x multiples, the purchase price implies a
$3 to $7m/yr.

Based on the $30 plan being most popular, and 10% of users in the most
expensive plan, I'm assuming a blended $52/mo or $624/yr per subscriber. With
our $3m to $7m revenue range, that implies 5k to 11k paid users. With a 5%
conversion from free to paid, that is about 100k to 200k free users. Which
implies a 6%-12% visitor to registered user conversion based on their 1.5m
visitors/mo. Seems like in the range!

Finally, for returns, PG and Buchheit invested 100k for 10% (mixergy
interview), and YC took 7%. So assuming a 20% option pool, and net of the
angels, the 3 founder got $22m or about $1.5m/year.

~~~
speby
Interesting. I show 10.5M-ish monthly uniques to SurveyMonkey, as of March
2011: <http://siteanalytics.compete.com/surveymonkey.com/>

Where did you get the 20M uniques from?

~~~
ericd
Keep in mind that Compete is almost always laughably wrong.

~~~
omarchowdhury
It's usually under-estimates more than it over-estimates, at least for US
traffic.

------
spicyj
(This is mostly for future readers when both posts have fallen off the front
page, but more discussion is at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2481576>
on an AllThingsD story.)

------
SwellJoe
Dammit, Kevin, I was planning on stopping in Tampa to see you guys in a few
weeks, as I'm on my way to Georgia and North Carolina, and you guys are gonna
be in California where I won't be visiting again until at least next spring.
Did you consider my feelings in this decision, at all?

But, I guess I'm happy for you. Congratulations.

I'm not at all surprised, though. I never had any doubt Wufoo would be a big
success and make a lot of money.

~~~
unfoldedorigami
Oh no, Joe! We actually might still be here when you come. Please still let us
know what you're schedule will be when you're down here. We'd love to see you
and pay you back for all the hospitality you showed us when we visited
Mountain View!

------
rishi
wufoo is my favorite web business. I really thought they could take on the
world. I'm very happy for their exit but a little bummed they weren't the ones
buying survey monkey.

------
jdp23
Congrats to WuFoo! As rishi says I was hoping you'd take over the world ...
still, it's a great exit, and a real testament to everything you've
accomplished -- product, company, and happy customers.

------
tnorthcutt
From the FAQ page linked in the post:

 _Wufoo also seemed like a perfect compliment to their growing suite of
services to offer amazing data collection tools to their customers._

I'm sure Wufoo is very polite and all, but you probably meant "complement".
Unless you didn't, of course.

~~~
agosnell
Thanks! Fixing that now.

------
ajwinn
Congrats! Wufoo is awesome, and you deserve the acquisition.

With the new engineering resources, I'd love to see some awesome features
like:

1\. 1,000 field entries per form instead of 100
([http://wufoo.com/forums/discussion/3020/workaround-
for-100-f...](http://wufoo.com/forums/discussion/3020/workaround-
for-100-field-limit/p1))

2\. A "Form Building API" so we can programmaticaly create forms.
(<http://wufoo.com/docs/api/v2/#makeforms>)

------
justin
Congrats to Ryan, Chris and Kevin -- you guys have worked hard and killed it!
Excited to see you'll finally be joining us on this coast as well :)

------
misterbwong
Congrats to the Wufoo team!

------
kirpekar
Awesome! Congratulations to the Wufoo guys!

------
ChuckMcM
This article is twice on the front page, note to pg it would be nice to have a
'merge' refs capability.

------
ivankirigin
Wow, congrats guys!

------
kennethologist
Congrats! I wonder what the ROI is!

------
sabat
Here I would've assumed that the situation would be reversed. I thought Wufoo
was huge (in revenue) and Surveymonkey was an upstart.

